# Tricep info?



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

My triceps are slacking behind, my bench is fine, chest is coming along good.. Biceps are very vascular.. But my triceps are not very big and i think a bit small.. Best ideas for training??


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Variety, weighted dips, kick backs at dif angles, close grip bench. But go heavy. Also depends on which type of muscle you have ie predominantly fast twitch etc


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Close grip press and dips, both are great mass builders for triceps.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Exercise is relatively unimportant it's more how you do it,

Focus on quality, form, full range and keeping your elbows still , too many people load up and end up using momentum or body weight to move it instead of triceps

On push downs keep body weight on heels and elbows in


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

@Tentking i dont mean to sound like a d!ck here but kick backs will do nothing for him, also i thought being an isolation exercise that you arnt meant to go heavy?

@Wardy33 what does your curent split look like? maybe yor overtraining them? if some people do a 5 day split e.g. chest, back, shoulders, legs, arms ther actually getting trained 3 times a week which may be stunting growth. what exercises are you doing at the moment and what rep ranges?


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

i just do skull crushers and rope pull downs. close grip bench is a good exersise to put mass on. wouldnt bother with kickbacks, i thought they were only for girls lol, (joke)


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> @Tentking i dont mean to sound like a d!ck here but kick backs will do nothing for him, also i thought being an isolation exercise that you arnt meant to go heavy?
> 
> @Wardy33 what does your curent split look like? maybe yor overtraining them? if some people do a 5 day split e.g. chest, back, shoulders, legs, arms ther actually getting trained 3 times a week which may be stunting growth. what exercises are you doing at the moment and what rep ranges?


I do a 4/5 day .. Chest, arms, back/shoulders and legs twice a week if i can..


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I didnt say do kick backs only lads, variety I feel is best. Mix it up slow reps fast reps, but find out what works for you experiment until you find it, but dont over train. Anyone try German volume training? 10x10 @60


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Didnt say just do kick backs, but intresting you think lifting a weight in a certain way is pointless. What I meant is variety is key, change things from time to time. Anyone try German volume training? Hurts like feck the first few times!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tentking said:


> Didnt say just do kick backs, but intresting you think lifting a weight in a certain way is pointless. What I meant is variety is key, change things from time to time. Anyone try German volume training? Hurts like feck the first few times!


you tell me whats differant between a kickback and a single arm extension using a handle on a cable? your fighting gravity less on a kickback and its harder to actualy get the full ROM, i could do the same 3 exercises (dips, close bench, skull crusher) and just constantly increase the weight once im able to and people doing 'variety' (like yourself~) doing 6 differant exercises wont get anywhere


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I do a 4/5 day .. Chest, arms, back/shoulders and legs twice a week if i can..


have you tried doing a split where you put shoulders and triceps together? then your only using them twice a week. get a spotter and do heavy dips and pushdowns then lighten the weight and really get your tekers perfect on skull crushers and you will see change mate...let us know how it goes


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

weighted dips are the best for tris imo... i f**king love them.... full range of motion reps.... not little panzy half ones... if i was gonna do one thing for them... that would be it... BOOOMMM!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I do a 4/5 day .. Chest, arms, back/shoulders and legs twice a week if i can..


I personally don't have a specific days for arms. I tend to isolate my tri's on Chest day and they also get a good workout on Shoulders. Works for me, might be worth a shout?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My triceps are also a weak point, I've been hitting heavy CGBP, heavy dips and then ez bar over head extensions and they seem to be growing finally


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Have to disagree with a few comments here.

Tricep kick backs are great.

As you get to the full contraction, hold it for a short moment, blasts up the triceps

They're a superb way of finishing off a tricep workout.

Try doing an fst-7 finish with them. Brilliant.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Hit them heavy and hard.

CGBP, heavy dips, heavy skulls, floor press, board press.

Have a try of deadstop skullcrushers - I've been doing them a lot recently and they are great.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Have to disagree with a few comments here.
> 
> Tricep kick backs are great.
> 
> ...


this

adding to it tho, my triceps improved vastly when i incorporated over head presses into my workouts, over head ez bar curls and over head rope extensions,

couple with CGBP and skull crushers, lets face it if you want a muscle to grow work it heavy, which excercise can you go heaviest with? yep CGBP! i do enjoy dumbell kick backs nice squeeze, i know @dutch_scott is a big fan off them to, along with bench dips which i also love.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> this
> 
> adding to it tho, my triceps improved vastly when i incorporated over head presses into my workouts, over head ez bar curls and over head rope extensions,
> 
> couple with CGBP and skull crushers, lets face it if you want a muscle to grow work it heavy, which excercise can you go heaviest with? yep CGBP! i do enjoy dumbell kick backs nice squeeze, i know @dutch_scott is a big fan off them to, along with bench dips which i also love.


Over head tricep extensions are a staple for me love them.

Cgbp on the days that I don't do chest with triceps, I feel this is the daddy of all exercises. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Dips

Overhead Extensions

Pushdowns


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Whoever says tricep kickbacks are useless is a first rate spastic, there, I said it. Do some research before sounding like bicep boys...

University in California done some sort of ultrasound tests on various muscles and looked at what exercises used the most muscle fibres, tricep kickbacks came second or third. If memory serves me right, a dumbbell tricep kickback finished third behind a cable kickback and a dip.

Actually driving at the moment so iv looked quickly, found this...

http://www.projectswole.com/weight-training/tricep-kickbacks-the-king-of-all-triceps-exercises/


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> ez bar over head extensions


Never tried them. Are they a good exercise? Triceps are also a weak point of mine. I can't do dips as it ****s up my shoulder something rotten.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Never tried them. Are they a good exercise? Triceps are also a weak point of mine. I can't do dips as it ****s up my shoulder something rotten.


Yeah I like them, feel it slightly in my elbow if when I go heavy. Other than that their good.

I do them like this


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah I like them, feel it slightly in my elbow if when I go heavy. Other than that their good.
> 
> I do them like this


Thats one of the problems I get when hitting triceps is pain in my elbow, particularly the right one. Like it's not lubed enough if that makes sense.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Thats one of the problems I get when hitting triceps is pain in my elbow, particularly the right one. Like it's not lubed enough if that makes sense.


I have slight tendonitis in my elbows, which normally restricts me from doing such movemnts like skull crushers but this is not too bad.

Best to warm the elbows up first with some light pushdowns.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Don't usually jump on other peoples threads so sorry @Wardy33 but this question is on the same subject. and may help you. Anyway is a weighted bench dip as good as weighted dips coz my gym has no dipping bars.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Don't usually jump on other peoples threads so sorry @Wardy33 but this question is on the same subject. and may help you. Anyway is a weighted bench dip as good as weighted dips coz my gym has no dipping bars.


I find weights bench dips better for triceps and dips better for chest.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Absolute top rate post mate, kickbacks are probably not liked so much because they are hard on the muscles, which is exactly why they work so well.



Super_G said:


> Whoever says tricep kickbacks are useless is a first rate spastic, there, I said it. Do some research before sounding like bicep boys...
> 
> University in California done some sort of ultrasound tests on various muscles and looked at what exercises used the most muscle fibres, tricep kickbacks came second or third. If memory serves me right, a dumbbell tricep kickback finished third behind a cable kickback and a dip.
> 
> ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Whoever says tricep kickbacks are useless is a first rate spastic, there, I said it. Do some research before sounding like bicep boys...
> 
> University in California done some sort of ultrasound tests on various muscles and looked at what exercises used the most muscle fibres, tricep kickbacks came second or third. If memory serves me right, a dumbbell tricep kickback finished third behind a cable kickback and a dip.
> 
> ...


Very nice find mate. :thumbup1:

The triceps have so many decent exercises available (Including kickbacks) that I often think the problems many people have in building them do not necessarily relate to exercise choice but often more to inappropriate volume, loading/reps per set, or training frequency.

My triceps seem to respond best to high-ish reps (12-15+ per set) and to being hit directly twice every week (actually twice every eight days seems the best frequency for them)... I can use a particular exercise or group of exercises and train this way and gain well, or can simply change the training style with the same exercise(s) and not gain well at all. This applies to all muscles of course, but for me the number of reps per set seems to make an especially big difference for my arms and legs which appear to need the higher reps.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Whoever says tricep kickbacks are useless is a first rate spastic, there, I said it. Do some research before sounding like bicep boys...
> 
> University in California done some sort of ultrasound tests on various muscles and looked at what exercises used the most muscle fibres, tricep kickbacks came second or third. If memory serves me right, a dumbbell tricep kickback finished third behind a cable kickback and a dip.
> 
> ...


Nice, so the diamond press up gets the most muscle activation but what's the best way to increase the load over time? Is there a similar movement that imitates the same motion where the weight can be increased e.g. barbell?

I suppose a close grip bench press with an EZ curl bar would put your hands in the same 'diamond' shape.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

dips/close grip benches superset, that'll get em growing.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I work my triceps on my chest day also, found that when I done them on shoulder days that I didn't have enough left in them to push out a good tricep routine. Moved to the chest days and do feel the difference.

I also switch my workouts about, skullcrushers aren't done on the same workout as CGBP as if I do one I can't get the full benefit of the other. Dips and kickbacks are done every week though.

Week 1 would be

Ez skulls (look at Dorian Yates blood & guts for the inverted technique)

Body weight dips (no kit in gym for weighted ones)

Rope cable extensions (always always always done in drop sets no rest periods)

Kickbacks (dumbbell or cable depending on how busy gym is)

Week 2

CGBP

Body weight dips

Vbar cable push downs (again always done in drop sets no rest period)

Kickbacks (dumbbell or cable)

I never do the dumbbell behind the head tricep extension because I think it encourages injury. I'm not saying its a pish exercise or saying those who do it are wrong, I just don't like it. My reasons for this are, our muscles are like springs basically. They are stronger when they are shorter and the opposite when they are lengthened. The starting point of a behind the head DB tricep extension has the muscle at its longest....so the exercise begins when the muscle is at its weakest. Not for me but again what works for me won't work for everyone


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Very nice find mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> The triceps have so many decent exercises available (Including kickbacks) that I often think the problems many people have in building them do not necessarily relate to exercise choice but often more to inappropriate volume, loading/reps per set, or training frequency.
> 
> My triceps seem to respond best to high-ish reps (12-15+ per set) and to being hit directly twice every week (actually twice every eight days seems the best frequency for them)... I can use a particular exercise or group of exercises and train this way and gain well, or can simply change the training style with the same exercise(s) and not gain well at all. This applies to all muscles of course, but for me the number of reps per set seems to make an especially big difference for my arms and legs which appear to need the higher reps.


Nope, kickbacks are useless  EMG studies prove little other than activation. There are plenty of stability exercises you can do for high motor recruitment but I certainly wouldn't recommend then for growth.

Edit: When I had a load of EMG studies done on my bench press they found using an very unstable bar increased my calf activation by about 20,000 times! Not great for a calf exercise though....

There are no reasons on earth why they should feature in a training plan as there are so many other exercises that are better!

I do think triceps can take a load more work than most muscles. They are rarely over trained in the true sense - more often under developed. Triceps are built to be strong, powerful and protect life.

I can't recall more than one person I have ever heard of tearing a tricep, which shows the workload they can take. I must personally know 30+ people who have detattched/torn biceps and pecs.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Nope, kickbacks are useless  EMG studies prove little other than activation. There are plenty of stability exercises you can do for high motor recruitment but I certainly wouldn't recommend then for growth.
> 
> Edit: When I had a load of EMG studies done on my bench press they found using an very unstable bar increased my calf activation by about 20,000 times! Not great for a calf exercise though....
> 
> ...


I take your point on EMG studies - just a tiny alteration in where the electrode is positioned can give an extremely different activation reading, and make a highly activated section of muscle look hardly activated and an unactivated section of muscle look like it's doing a lot more than it is.

For kickbacks though, try doing them with the arm out slightly away from the body (not tight in as normal) and use a supinated rather than neutral grip, and you can feel the inner head suddenly become more active and can shift a lot more weight. Also allow for a little contraction at the shoulder and arm movement.

Tricep tears - I've actually had one, lol. I didn't do it weight training though, was tackled when playing footie and as I fell I stuck my arm out and bent the elbow back. Couldn't lift a cup of tea for about four months, and no weight training at all for about a year  Anyhow triceps tears might not be common, but elbow tendonitis does seem to be - sore elbows certainly comes up as a topic on here and other forums frequently enough. That said though I do agree that the triceps like volume, mine certainly do... I think the tendonitis comes from splits where the triceps get hit either directly or indirectly in just about every workout - arms one day, delts another day, pecs another day too. It takes a lot to make them sore, and bad form probably plays a part in it too, but it does happen.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Why is the diamond pushup at the top of that EMG list, and the close grip bench press at the bottom in terms of muscle activation? Isn't it the same movement, just flipped over?


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Im a strong believer in if you want a quick growth spurt in a particular area, you have to do something drastically different to the norm! Before I started dieting for my last show, arms were just over 18in at 5'6. Looking at the pics of the show, I felt my arms had to be better, so after some post show time off, following a post I read on facebook from Scott Horton, I decided to try an arm specific training blast for 6 weeks, which built up the volume and weight and training frequency over the first 5 weeks, and week 6 went back to only training them once a week; Keeping in mind nutrition and additional *supplements*, I dont believe there is such a thing as over training over limited duration of time as 6 weeks...the result of this is my arms are now right 18 3/4+ and left 19in, leaner than I was prior to starting my last comp diet!

I wont go wasting time and space copying the routine on here, but if anyone wants to give it a go then drop me ur email address and I'll send it through, all other body parts get hit during this time, but with less volume....energy levels are kept for arm days which will occur upto 3x per week from weeks 3 to 5!

Neil


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just out of interest to all that do dips do any of you do weighted bench dips?? Coz only @Kimball has commented on them being better than using a dipping bar


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> Why is the diamond pushup at the top of that EMG list, and the close grip bench press at the bottom in terms of muscle activation? Isn't it the same movement, just flipped over?


Well as Martin suggests the EMG might not be totally accurate, but the diamond push-up (thumbs and index fingers together leaving a diamond shape between the hands) is a different position to a CG press. They are really difficult I find and throw pretty much your whole body weight on to the tris, very hard exercise. I would do them regularly but they make my elbows very sore.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I was going to let this go, but ducky669 you saying that doing six different exercise won't get you anywhere did make me laugh! Doing the same exercise/movement and after just 6wks and your muscles get use to it, I could go on but I wont bore you with it. Changing the way you train "variety" is key


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Well as Martin suggests the EMG might not be totally accurate, but the diamond push-up (thumbs and index fingers together leaving a diamond shape between the hands) is a different position to a CG press. They are really difficult I find and throw pretty much your whole body weight on to the tris, very hard exercise. I would do them regularly but they make my elbows very sore.


And don't ever underestimate push ups.

In contrast to my original statement, a little instability encourages muscular work. Lying on a bench to press gives more stability than a press up - and as a result activates less muscle.

We used to use weighted press ups in training a bit - may go back to them.

p.s. perhaps you had your hands too close? close grip anything doesnt need to be any narrower than 10-12 inches apart to get the extra tricep work. Revisit them!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> And don't ever underestimate push ups.
> 
> In contrast to my original statement, a little instability encourages muscular work. Lying on a bench to press gives more stability than a press up - and as a result activates less muscle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip, will revisit and try them with hands wider as you suggest. I thought I was gonna be on my own with the support for push ups, not a very 'macho' exercise.

In respect of the thread topic as a whole, the triceps exercises I feel I respond best to are triceps dips, bench dips, rolling triceps extensions, overhead extensions (either with an ez bar or pulley) and close grip board or floor presses. The limited ROM floor and board presses are fantastic IMO.


----------



## jarvisn (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Wardy33,

Try training your chest and triceps together making sure you do chest first. This will pre exhaust the triceps whilst training the chest. Then when you hit the triceps they will already be feeling it when you finish off with the tricep exercises. You will get a great pump. Also try super sets on your triceps as another way to shock them. I find the following all great tricep exercises

Dips,

Skull Crushers on a decline bench,

Overhead rope extensions,

Close grip bench press

Close grip press ups (Great finisher to your tricep routine)

Nick J


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

workout intensity and time under tension (TUT) work best for me.

Smash them hard to failure with dips, overhead press, rope pull downs or another similar 3 exercises to try and hit the different tricep heads.

Ideally on chest day so they are already battered


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Very heavy, glose grip bench press.

If you do it on the smith machine, put the bench at a very slight angle.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am going to start training heavy triceps after chest then light triceps (mainly just get blood in there) after delts for a few weeks, and see if this helps bring mine up.


----------

